# Wyndham  Breach of Contract



## Gary Lamm (Aug 22, 2019)

Wyndham arbitrarily stopped charging our monthly payment of our Club Wyndham Plus dues.  They did not inform us or bill us.  Then they turned us over for collection, with an added monthly billing fee of $8 per month and also a collection fee.  I have been fighting this battle with them for over a year now.  I sent a check in December for payment of a full year's dues, with a restricted endorsement that depositing the check represented acknowledgment of full payment of dues and reversal of any and all collection fees.  They have terminated our Club Plus membership and switched us from points to a fixed week.  Their most recent egregious action was blocking access to our RCI account, even though we have other time share memberships that we deposit into RCI.  And now we are receiving collection notices from Pinnacle again!

Has anyone else had a problem like this with Wyndham?

I am wondering whether our only option is to file a complaint with the US Attorney General, and file additional complaints with the attorney general of each state mentioned in our contracts.


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 23, 2019)

Why did they stop charging? Expired credit card?


----------



## Braindead (Aug 23, 2019)

Gary Lamm said:


> Wyndham arbitrarily stopped charging our monthly payment of our Club Wyndham Plus dues.  They did not inform us or bill us.  Then they turned us over for collection, with an added monthly billing fee of $8 per month and also a collection fee.  I have been fighting this battle with them for over a year now.  I sent a check in December for payment of a full year's dues, with a restricted endorsement that depositing the check represented acknowledgment of full payment of dues and reversal of any and all collection fees.  They have terminated our Club Plus membership and switched us from points to a fixed week.  Their most recent egregious action was blocking access to our RCI account, even though we have other time share memberships that we deposit into RCI.  And now we are receiving collection notices from Pinnacle again!
> 
> Has anyone else had a problem like this with Wyndham?
> 
> I am wondering whether our only option is to file a complaint with the US Attorney General, and file additional complaints with the attorney general of each state mentioned in our contracts.


How many months went by before you realized your monthly bill hadn’t been paid ?

1. Wyndham didn’t stop charging you. If they did you wouldn’t of been turned over to collections.
2. You stopped paying your monthly bill. Why did this happen if you were on auto pay ?
    A. Credit card expire?
    B. Credit card denied due to credit limit?
    C. Close bank account?
    D. Insufficient funds in bank account?
3. When you have converted weeks to points & stop paying your weeks are dropped from the points. Returning them to your fixed week only

In December when you mailed the check, I’ll play 20/20 hindsight.
Assuming you were talking to Wyndham since you said you’ve been fighting this for over a year.
Wyndham told what you owed to be paid up to date.
Did you pay that amount ? No, you put a restricted endorsement while paying less than your balance allowing your situation to deteriorate to where you are now
End result your fixed weeks were dropped from the points program.

You can file your complaints but I wouldn’t expect much help as Wyndham clearly billed you but you didn’t pay.
First question, do you have proof you paid your monthly bill ? What’s your answer ? I didn’t know I had one ?

Wyndham will say the bill was sent & your only defense is that you didn’t receive it. Then ounce you figured out you hadn’t paid your bill you refused to bring your account up to date.

Harsh but a reality check


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 23, 2019)

IMO you are going to lose this battle and the war...

George


----------



## 55plus (Aug 23, 2019)

Settle up with Wyndham. Their pockets are deep. To Wyndham, it's peanuts, but it's also principle. They'll win in the end, which means you'll lose I'm sorry to say.


----------



## RX8 (Aug 23, 2019)

This just doesn’t make sense. There has to be more to the story. If you had been getting monthly bills all along and then all of a sudden you no longer got them how could that have been missed by you?  I think Braindead has got the likely scenarios nailed. If it is any of those then how is that Wyndham fault?


----------



## chapjim (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm with Braindead, too.  Wyndham didn't stop billing you and you haven't helped yourself along the way.

First, the term is "restrictive endorsement" and you didn't do it when you drafted the check.  Restrictive endorsements, the most common of which is "For Deposit Only," can only be done by the payee.

Second, if someone owes me money and writes something on a check about it being payment in full and the amount of the check was less than the amount owed, I would not cash the check.  Did Wyndham cash your check with the so-called "restricted endorsement?"  If they didn't, you may have made your dilemma worse by trying to be clever.


----------



## OldGuy (Aug 24, 2019)

ain't timesharing fun?


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 26, 2019)

Gary Lamm said:


> Wyndham arbitrarily stopped charging our monthly payment of our Club Wyndham Plus dues.  They did not inform us or bill us.  Then they turned us over for collection, with an added monthly billing fee of $8 per month and also a collection fee.  I have been fighting this battle with them for over a year now.  I sent a check in December for payment of a full year's dues, with a restricted endorsement that depositing the check represented acknowledgment of full payment of dues and reversal of any and all collection fees.  They have terminated our Club Plus membership and switched us from points to a fixed week.  Their most recent egregious action was blocking access to our RCI account, even though we have other time share memberships that we deposit into RCI.  And now we are receiving collection notices from Pinnacle again!
> 
> Has anyone else had a problem like this with Wyndham?
> 
> I am wondering whether our only option is to file a complaint with the US Attorney General, and file additional complaints with the attorney general of each state mentioned in our contracts.


An option is filing a complaint with the Florida DBPR (Department of Business and Professional Regulation). I have not heard them mentioned for awhile,  a while back they seemed a decent option - WYN appeared to care what they say. Here is their website: http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/lsc/index.html

My understanding is that the DBPR is the closest thing to a boss that WYN has. They don't really have authority over WYN, but WYN likes to keep them happy. I got the feeling the DBPR makes suggestions and WYN will likely work with them or you if the DBPR agrees with you. Anything you file must be first hand - your experience only (that was my experience).

Search TUG for DBPR and you'll see multiple posts.


----------



## Gary Lamm (Sep 2, 2019)

Thank you!  I will pursue this avenue.


----------



## Gary Lamm (Sep 2, 2019)

Braindead said:


> How many months went by before you realized your monthly bill hadn’t been paid ?
> 
> 1. Wyndham didn’t stop charging you. If they did you wouldn’t of been turned over to collections.
> 2. You stopped paying your monthly bill. Why did this happen if you were on auto pay ?
> ...



Your assumption is completely erroneous.
You appear to be a spokesperson for Wyndham . . .
* The scenario is that Wyndham ARBITRARILY stopped Auto Pay during a time we were on an extended road trip.  No notice was sent by either regular mail or email.  No bills were sent.  When we returned home, there was a collection notice, and that is when we began the numerous phone calls with Wyndham and the collection agency. 
* NO.  Wyndham DID NOT "clearly bill us"!  They did not bill us directly at all at any time once they removed our credit card from their system. And we did not "refuse to bring our account up to date" as that is exactly what we did.  Nevertheless, Wyndham continued to add fees on a fully paid amount and then turn the cumulative amount over to collection.
* Of course we did not pay the amount Wyndham was demanding--BECAUSE we DID NOT owe that amount.  There was no default on our part. We had a written agreement with Wyndham which they suddenly stopped honoring. They breached our written agreement by ceasing to honor that agreement by electronic billing/payment from our credit card.  There was NO delinquency on our part.  There was NO default on our part.  The breach was solely on the part of Wyndham.  Would you just automatically pay an amount that a creditor told you was due?  With added fees and collection costs?  When you had made arrangements through a written agreement for regular payment of the monthly charges?
* The ONLY statement in your long list that applies is that our credit card expired.  HOWEVER, it was automatically renewed.  Now that Wyndham has taken over WorldMark, we have three items that are set up for automatic electronic payment charged to our credit card.  Wyndham continued to process the payments for two of those items to the very same credit card with the same expiration and renewal date but failed to do so for our Club Wyndham Plus dues.
* Of course we have proof of payment.  Duh! They accepted the check I sent as full and complete payment on the condition that all fees and collection costs be reversed and our account be credited in full.
* Since there was no breach of contract on our end, Wyndham had no cause to drop us from the points program. 
* And Wyndham most certainly has absolutely no right to terminate our RCI membership, which is affiliated with five other timeshares we own and in which we have weeks deposited.

*Furthermore, Wyndham has failed and refused to send us any billing whatsoever for our 2019 dues, even though we have requested that they do so, so that we could keep them current.


----------



## Gary Lamm (Sep 2, 2019)

chapjim said:


> I'm with Braindead, too.  Wyndham didn't stop billing you and you haven't helped yourself along the way.
> 
> First, the term is "restrictive endorsement" and you didn't do it when you drafted the check.  Restrictive endorsements, the most common of which is "For Deposit Only," can only be done by the payee.
> 
> Second, if someone owes me money and writes something on a check about it being payment in full and the amount of the check was less than the amount owed, I would not cash the check.  Did Wyndham cash your check with the so-called "restricted endorsement?"  If they didn't, you may have made your dilemma worse by trying to be clever.



Actually, you don't know what you are talking about.  I worked in the legal field for over 30 years, and the restrictive endorsement must be placed on the check by the payor before it is even submitted to the payee. 

Perhaps you do, but I do not play games to "try to be clever." 

* Wyndham most certainly *DID *stop billing us.  That is why it became necessary to calculate the amount due and send one check to them as payment in full.
* As clearly stated, yes, Wyndham did in fact process the check for payment in full with the restrictive endorsement already on it.

By the way, "Braindead" appears to be an agent of Wyndham.


----------



## Gary Lamm (Sep 2, 2019)

Free2Roam said:


> Why did they stop charging? Expired credit card?



The credit card expired while we were on an extended road trip.  However, Wyndham managed to update that same credit card to the renewal date for two other items that were set up for electronic payment of two other ongoing payments to Wyndham, which have continued to be made throughout this entire process.  At no time has Wyndham billed us, sent us notice, or communited with us regarding this matter by regular mail or email.  The *only* notices received have been from a collection agency which appears to be an arm of Wyndham.  All communications with Wyndham have been initiated by me, including telephone calls and regular mail.  This was an arbitrary decision on the part of Wyndham, and it appears to be a ruse to collect additional fees from us.


----------



## Gary Lamm (Sep 2, 2019)

55plus said:


> Settle up with Wyndham. Their pockets are deep. To Wyndham, it's peanuts, but it's also principle. They'll win in the end, which means you'll lose I'm sorry to say.



I have been trying to settle up with Wyndham.  They refuse.


----------



## Gary Lamm (Sep 2, 2019)

RX8 said:


> This just doesn’t make sense. There has to be more to the story. If you had been getting monthly bills all along and then all of a sudden you no longer got them how could that have been missed by you?  I think Braindead has got the likely scenarios nailed. If it is any of those then how is that Wyndham fault?



You are correct.  It doesn't make sense.  We did not "get monthly bills all along." We received NO notice or bill whatsoever from Wyndham. The very reason payments were set up for electronic payment was so that we could travel without worrying about payment of any bills coming in the mail while we were gone. We learned of what they had done about two months after the fact when we returned home from an extended road trip.  Numerous--and I do mean NUMEROUS--ongoing attempts to resolve this matter have been made, all initiated by us. It is Wyndham's "fault" because Wyndham has breached the agreement we had with them and has lied to us in nearly every phone call made to them. You are correct that there is "more to the story" but it is not as you imply.  I have pages of detailed notes from my conversations with Wyndham and their collection agency. They have failed and refused to follow up and follow up with a later response, as promised on occasion.  There was no default on our part.  There is absolutely a breach of contract on the part of Wyndham.


----------



## paxsarah (Sep 2, 2019)

Gary Lamm said:


> This was an arbitrary decision on the part of Wyndham, and it appears to be *a ruse to collect additional fees from us.*



This might be one of those situations where it’s best not to attribute to malice that which is just as easily explained by incompetence.


----------



## dgalati (Sep 2, 2019)

Gary Lamm said:


> Actually, you don't know what you are talking about.  I worked in the legal field for over 30 years, and the restrictive endorsement must be placed on the check by the payor before it is even submitted to the payee.
> 
> Perhaps you do, but I do not play games to "try to be clever."
> 
> ...


I would agree on this statement.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Sep 2, 2019)

Sigh, thank god I rent now.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bnoble (Sep 2, 2019)

Gary Lamm said:


> Actually, you don't know what you are talking about. I worked in the legal field for over 30 years,


Welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## dgalati (Sep 2, 2019)

Fredflintstone said:


> Sigh, thank god I rent now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice way to travel I find it is its less then paying maintenance fees and without the commitment.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 2, 2019)

Gary Lamm said:


> Actually, you don't know what you are talking about.  I worked in the legal field for over 30 years, and the restrictive endorsement must be placed on the check by the payor before it is even submitted to the payee.
> 
> Perhaps you do, but I do not play games to "try to be clever."
> 
> ...



And, you appear to be full if it.  If you think braindead is a Wyndham agent, you're not paying attention.  Same goes if you think I am.


----------



## dgalati (Sep 2, 2019)

chapjim said:


> And, you appear to be full if it.  If you think braindead is a Wyndham agent, you're not paying attention.  Same goes if you think I am.


Full of it not full if it.


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 2, 2019)

Five years ago we had similar situation. My husband was getting gas before left for a week away. He now knows to check for a fake credit card reader that steals you credit card numbers before he uses a credit card at the pump. That was fun spending a couple days of our week away attending to everything when the credit card company contacted us about a questionable charge and we found out our credit card number had been stolen. I had to change any credit card auto pays I had set up when the credit card company closed our account and set up a new one.

Several months later I received a notice that our Wyndham account would be suspended for non payment if we didn't pay up. I knew the maintenance fee payments had been on the recent credit card statements and thought the notice was in error. It took the person in the financial department a few minutes of digging to figure out what happened. When I added the new card number to our Wyndham account it was too close to the payment date for their system to be able to handle it. I never caught it that the one month payment several months earlier had never been paid because of our credit card statement closing date. Sometimes I had two months payments on the same bill and to add to the confusion I had two statements that month from the credit card company closing one account and opening another account. I also told her that we had never missed a maintenance fee payment in the 12 years we had owned at that time and that we had always been on auto pay either through our checking account at first and then the credit card for a number of years. She looked at our payment history and confirmed this.

For future reference Wyndham's system needs at least a week, 10 days is even safer, if you change cards on your account for auto payments.

When she told me what month it was I explained about having our credit card number stolen and how I hadn't noticed it wasn't on our statement because of all I had to deal with and the closing date of our credit card statement. I even offered to send them a copy of the letter from our credit card company as proof of what I told her about our account number being stolen. The person in the financial department put the payment for the missing month on our credit card and waived all the charges.

I don't know if it was the fact that it was only one payment that was missed but our situation with them was easily resolved to our satisfaction. However I'm smart enough to know that I don't want to put myself in a situation like yours with Wyndham and expect to play games and win. As my husband says "You mess with the bull; you get the horns."

I suggest you suck it up and chalk this up as a lesson learned as others have suggested. Call Wyndham and ask, in a very conciliatory manner, if you pay all the charges if they can put your account back to what it was before all this. If you can't bring yourself to do something that feels like begging, have a family member make the call.


----------



## Braindead (Sep 2, 2019)

Gary Lamm said:


> You appear to be a spokesperson for Wyndham . . .
> 
> *Furthermore, Wyndham has failed and refused to send us any billing whatsoever for our 2019 dues, even though we have requested that they do so, so that we could keep them current.


I’ve been called a lot of things but this is definitely a new one. 
If you only knew the battles I’ve had with Wyndham you’d know how laughable your name calling is!!!!

You were dropped from the points program so Wyndham isn’t going to send you a 2019 MF bill. As far as Wyndham is concerned your out the door while you’re trying to get back in
As Jan M more or less stated, You’d better learn how to kiss some a$$ fast if you want to try to get this resolved with OC & Financial Services


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 2, 2019)

Gary Lamm said:


> Your assumption is completely erroneous....
> * The ONLY statement in your long list that applies is that *our credit card expired*.  HOWEVER, it was automatically renewed.



My guess is that your Credit Card was renewed with a new Maturity Date and a new 3 digit Security Code and that when Wyndham processed payments with the old data their request was rejected.  Normally when that happens the company trying to collect sends you an email asking you to update the Credit Card information on their website.  I understand your frustration but if Wyndham can prove that they asked you for new Credit Card information either by email or in writing, I think you are out of luck...

George


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 2, 2019)

Gary Lamm said:


> .By the way, "Braindead" appears to be an agent of Wyndham.



For being so new to TUG you sure know how to win friends and influence people.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 5, 2019)

How did all of this finally play out?

George


----------



## chapjim (Sep 7, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> How did all of this finally play out?
> 
> George



Hmmm.  Nothing heard from OP for a while.

I guess we were not sufficiently sympathetic!


----------



## Free2Roam (Sep 8, 2019)

Well one thing for sure, this should serve as a warning to all... make sure your credit card info stays current with Wyndham!


----------



## wjappraise (Sep 8, 2019)

Gary Lamm said:


> Actually, you don't know what you are talking about.  I worked in the legal field for over 30 years, and the restrictive endorsement must be placed on the check by the payor before it is even submitted to the payee.
> 
> Perhaps you do, but I do not play games to "try to be clever."
> 
> ...



You’re letting your anger remove reason, logic, common sense, and honest assessment from your argument.  

You’re attacking those on this board who attempt to have the audacity to disagree with you.  If you spent as much time reading posts written by Braindead as you do sulking, you’d know how asinine it is to think he is a Wyndham agent.   

I understand your frustration.  But step back for a moment and reassess your position.  You breached the contract by having your credit card expire and then you did not update Wyndham with your new card data (at the very least your expiration date changed).  Everything else that happened after that is a direct result of your failure to update Wyndham.  It’s on you. 

So stop attacking members who are trying to help you by telling you the truth.  

Wes.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 8, 2019)

Wyndham always wins. To survive with them you do have to suck it up sometimes. 

They don't have to answer to anyone. They can audit, freeze, cancel reservations, whatever and whenever. 

Their systems suck, as in the case Jan detailed, you could miss a payment a few months back, and have subsequent payments post so not realize you have a problem. Similarly, I've bought resale contracts more than once where the maintenance wasn't paid on the seller side. Resulted in pretty much a past due account on my side. My monthly payments continued to pay automatically, but I had an overdue amount from the transferred contract. And, yes, my account was at risk. I paid the balance and then settled with the seller. Right or wrong, my account was at risk of being frozen or having reservations cancelled.

You will never win with Wyndham by being argumentative.  Be nice and you'll likely find a rep at Wyndham that will work with you.


----------



## dgalati (Sep 8, 2019)

Sandi Bo said:


> Wyndham always wins. To survive with them you do have to suck it up sometimes.
> 
> They don't have to answer to anyone. They can audit, freeze, cancel reservations, whatever and whenever.
> 
> ...


You pointed out past due accounts on resale deeds. I also had a few that were 3-4 months delinquent that I had to work out with the seller. This year I did have a few that had been paid in advance with a positive balance that was credited to my account. This credit to y account almost gave me 3 months without paying any maintenance fees. I can also say as for finding a rep to work with you. In the past many were able to please the owners and make things right. Today there is very little in what they can do to help as in the past.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 9, 2019)

Gary Lamm said:


> They accepted the check I sent as full and complete payment *on the condition that all fees and collection costs be reversed and our account be credited in ful*l.



Did Wyndahm perform in full vis-a-vis fees, collection costs and crediting your account...

George


----------



## Richelle (Sep 9, 2019)

bnoble said:


> Welcome to my ignore list.



I thought you put me on your ignore list.  If you did, I don't think I should be seeing your comments?  Or maybe I am mistaken?


----------



## Richelle (Sep 9, 2019)

Gary Lamm said:


> * The ONLY statement in your long list that applies is that *our credit card expired*.



I agree with @bogey21 that your credit card expiration date and possibly CSV number changed when you got a new one.  When the system tried to use the old info, it would have gotten declined.   So they didn't arbitrarily stop charging you.  The COULDN'T charge you.  It wasn't their choice.  When you got the new card in the mail, the onus was on you, to make sure that all automatic payments that use that card are updated with the new expiration date and CSV.  I think most, if not all of us here, have made the mistake of forgetting to update something.  It's easy to overlook one.  It's good business practice to make sure the customer knows their credit card got declined, so they can correct the issue.  The company gets its money faster when the customer knows there is an issue.  However, as far as I am aware, there is no law stating they have to notify a customer when their payment has failed.  It is up to you, to review your credit card statements, to make sure payments are being made.  You agreed to pay the maintenance fees.  They never agreed to send you a notice when the payment failed.  

Bottom line is, if you would have updated the payment method when you got the new card, you wouldn't be where you're at now.  I know you want to blame Wyndham because of their crazy fees, and not telling you that you were even late. You say you work in the "legal" field and have been for 30 years.  Then you know someone can breach a contract without meaning too.  Even if they don't mean too, there are still consequences to breaching a contract.  You breached your agreement with Wyndham first when you didn't update the card information, so they could continue to collect the fees.  By not supplying them with the new information, you stopped payment, which is a breach of contract. 

Good luck with your complaints to various agencies.


----------



## paxsarah (Sep 9, 2019)

Richelle said:


> I thought you put me on your ignore list.  If you did, I don't think I should be seeing your comments?  Or maybe I am mistaken?



I tried to look into this at one point and I believe that here, the ignored person can still see the ignorer's posts. The ignored person has no idea they're ignored (unless they're told, as by Brian).


----------



## wjappraise (Sep 9, 2019)

I think most of us at one point or another have been placed on the “ignore list” of BNoble.  It’s a bit childish.


----------



## Richelle (Sep 9, 2019)

paxsarah said:


> I tried to look into this at one point and I believe that here, the ignored person can still see the ignorer's posts. The ignored person has no idea they're ignored (unless they're told, as by Brian).



That doesn't sound right for a variety of reasons, but not worth going into.  Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Richelle (Sep 9, 2019)

wjappraise said:


> I think most of us at one point or another have been placed on the “ignore list” of BNoble.  It’s a bit childish.



That was my initial impression when I saw it.  Then my next question was, "am I supposed to care, that some random internet stranger I very rarely ever talk to, put me on their ignore list?"  Since my self-esteem doesn't hinge on what random strangers think of me, I went with, no.


----------



## dgalati (Sep 9, 2019)

paxsarah said:


> I tried to look into this at one point and I believe that here, the ignored person can still see the ignorer's posts. The ignored person has no idea they're ignored (unless they're told, as by Brian).


Yes this is correct but What happens if you put Brian on ignore? Asking for a friend.


----------



## wjappraise (Sep 9, 2019)

dgalati said:


> Yes this is correct but What happens if you put Brian on ignore? Asking for a friend.



You miss out on great tips and updates.   Or your “friend” does.


----------



## dgalati (Sep 9, 2019)

Richelle said:


> That was my initial impression when I saw it.  Then my next question was, "am I supposed to care, that some random internet stranger I very rarely ever talk to, put me on their ignore list?"  Since my self-esteem doesn't hinge on what random strangers think of me, I went with, no.


I block or ignore no one. Many I would like to put on ignore but I don't. I may disagree with many of the opinions posted here but they may help others or many others may find value in the opinions of another. Problem is many can hide behind a screen name and post comments that they would not if they used their real names instead of a alias or screen name.


----------



## Bluemoon (Sep 13, 2019)

Gar y Lamm said:


> Wyndham arbitrarily stopped charging our monthly payment of our Club Wyndham Plus dues.  They did not inform us or bill us.  Then they turned us over for collection, with an added monthly billing fee of $8 per month and also a collection fee.  I have been fighting this battle with them for over a year now.  I sent a check in December for payment of a full year's dues, with a restricted endorsement that depositing the check represented acknowledgment of full payment of dues and reversal of any and all collection fees.  They have terminated our Club Plus membership and switched us from points to a fixed week.  Their most recent egregious action was blocking access to our RCI account, even though we have other time share memberships that we deposit into RCI.  And now we are receiving collection notices from Pinnacle again!
> 
> Has anyone else had a problem like this with Wyndham?
> 
> I am wondering whether our only option is to file a complaint with the US Attorney General, and file additional complaints with the attorney general of each state mentioned in our contracts.


----------



## Bluemoon (Sep 13, 2019)

Gary Lamm said:


> The credit card expired while we were on an extended road trip.  However, Wyndham managed to update that same credit card to the renewal date for two other items that were set up for electronic payment of two other ongoing payments to Wyndham, which have continued to be made throughout this entire process.  At no time has Wyndham billed us, sent us notice, or communited with us regarding this matter by regular mail or email.  The *only* notices received have been from a collection agency which appears to be an arm of Wyndham.  All communications with Wyndham have been initiated by me, including telephone calls and regular mail.  This was an arbitrary decision on the part of Wyndham, and it appears to be a ruse to collect additional fees from us.


----------



## Bluemoon (Sep 13, 2019)

Gary Lamm said:


> Wyndham arbitrarily stopped charging our monthly payment of our Club Wyndham Plus dues.  They did not inform us or bill us.  Then they turned us over for collection, with an added monthly billing fee of $8 per month and also a collection fee.  I have been fighting this battle with them for over a year now.  I sent a check in December for payment of a full year's dues, with a restricted endorsement that depositing the check represented acknowledgment of full payment of dues and reversal of any and all collection fees.  They have terminated our Club Plus membership and switched us from points to a fixed week.  Their most recent egregious action was blocking access to our RCI account, even though we have other time share memberships that we deposit into RCI.  And now we are receiving collection notices from Pinnacle again!
> 
> Has anyone else had a problem like this with Wyndham?
> 
> I am wondering whether our only option is to file a complaint with the US Attorney General, and file additional complaints with the attorney general of each state mentioned in our contracts.


----------



## Bluemoon (Sep 13, 2019)

Gary Lamm said:


> Wyndham arbitrarily stopped charging our monthly payment of our Club Wyndham Plus dues.  They did not inform us or bill us.  Then they turned us over for collection, with an added monthly billing fee of $8 per month and also a collection fee.  I have been fighting this battle with them for over a year now.  I sent a check in December for payment of a full year's dues, with a restricted endorsement that depositing the check represented acknowledgment of full payment of dues and reversal of any and all collection fees.  They have terminated our Club Plus membership and switched us from points to a fixed week.  Their most recent egregious action was blocking access to our RCI account, even though we have other time share memberships that we deposit into RCI.  And now we are receiving collection notices from Pinnacle again!
> 
> Has anyone else had a problem like this with Wyndham?
> 
> I am wondering whether our only option is to file a complaint with the US Attorney General, and file additional complaints with the attorney general of each state mentioned in our contracts.


----------



## Bluemoon (Sep 13, 2019)

Hi Gary,
Just want you to know that I recently had similar problem. I have been paying my dues on auto pay since Nov.1,2018. All good! then unexpected collections letter Sept.2ND, 2019. Yikes! August and Sept. Dues LATE! OMG! 
Urgently call American Express and we do a 3 way conference call with collections. Find out that Worldmark attempted! To process my auto pay using a different merchant number, name & address on August 1st.
Their bad! Not mine!
FYI folks: Redmond office closing and auto pay will attempt to process using Las Vegas address. This Worldmark Change, their error caused unexpected, dreadful Worldmark dues Autopay failure. NICE. Lovely collection letter about late fees and threats to cancel my reservations & block my account. 
Fun times!
I shake my head in frustration but send August and Sept.dues over STAT on PayPal.
Mistakes happen, for sure! 
But. It is SHADY and SAD when an OWNER gets blamed.
Good luck with getting this resolved, Gary.
Owners on auto pay:.BEWARE!


----------



## dgalati (Jan 31, 2021)

wjappraise said:


> I think most of us at one point or another have been placed on the “ignore list” of BNoble.  It’s a bit childish.


A ignore button is something for people who can't handle the truth or others opinions they disagree with. When posting on a open forum one should expect and respect others replies or opinions. Even if they disagree it may help another to use the system to their benefit.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 31, 2021)

dgalati said:


> A (sic) ignore button is something for people who can't handle the truth or others opinions they disagree with. When posting on a open forum one should expect and respect others replies or opinions. Even if they disagree it may help another to use the system to their benefit.



Is someone getting a bit sensitive about the ignore button?  The post was from 9/2019....


----------



## dgalati (Jan 31, 2021)

Eric B said:


> Is someone getting a bit sensitive about the ignore button?  The post was from 9/2019....


No sensitive feelings here. I never have used the ignore feature. Feel free to use it like @bnoble does.


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 31, 2021)

I think the question was why revive an old thread to make a comment about the ignore function, where you had already made essentially the same comment five months [edit: bad math - over a year] ago when the thread was active? (Unless the thread was bumped by a spammer and remained at the top of the forum after the spam was removed, which I've seen happen on various forums before, but in this case I wasn't around to see the spam if that's what happened.)


----------



## Braindead (Jan 31, 2021)

paxsarah said:


> where you had already made essentially the same comment five months ago when the thread was active?


Actually 17 months ago that makes it completely ridiculous!! The guy lives to see how much ATTENTION he can generate!!


----------



## troy12n (Jan 31, 2021)

Wonder how the OP fared in his issue...


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 31, 2021)

Braindead said:


> Actually 17 months ago that makes it completely ridiculous!! The guy lives to see how much ATTENTION he can generate!!


Apparently in my mind 2020 never existed lol


----------



## dgalati (Jan 31, 2021)

troy12n said:


> Wonder how the OP fared in his issue...


@Braindead Does not care what original posters out come was. Its completely ridiculous in his opinion.


Braindead said:


> Actually 17 months ago that makes it completely ridiculous!! The guy lives to see how much ATTENTION he can generate!!


Ridiculous is not being able to comment on past posts?  I never have been accused of being a agent of Wyndham like a few on this board called you out as.


----------

